# CPT code for sclerotherapy hydrocele male.



## whitingm (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,
Any suggrestions which CPT code for Hydrocele sclerotherapy performed after aspiration ?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 7, 2011)

If possible, please post a scrubbed OP note.


----------

